# My PID controller



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

I've been lurking here for a while and haven't posted in a couple years so I thought I'd try to share a video of the pid I made for my smokers.








I have it running a fan controlling my intake air. My fan hooks up to this manifold which is directly under my fire







The controller and fan run off 12 volts which go through a converter so I can plug into 110.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 11, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## anglerman (Aug 11, 2017)

yankee2bbq said:


> That's awesome!



Thank you, it works great I thought I would be able to post a video of it in use but I guess I'm not sure how


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallbm (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks cool man!


----------



## dward51 (Aug 11, 2017)

That is a very cool looking project.  What did you use for the PID settings?  Did it auto-tune or did you have to manually fiddle with them to get it dialed in?


----------



## anglerman (Aug 12, 2017)

dward51 said:


> That is a very cool looking project.  What did you use for the PID settings?  Did it auto-tune or did you have to manually fiddle with them to get it dialed in?



I use auto tune every time, I just turn it on set my temp and let it go


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 13, 2017)

Is that a REX C100 controller? I've got a couple of them and they do a pretty darn good job for being so cheap.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 13, 2017)

BBQWillie said:


> Is that a REX C100 controller? I've got a couple of them and they do a pretty darn good job for being so cheap.



It's from Auber Instruments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 13, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> It's from Auber Instruments
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's made for Auber by RKC Instruments, Japan. It's the SA-100. The C-100 I referenced is a cheap Chinese knock-off built to lower tolerances.  That's a very well designed and built unit (the Auber one, not the Chinese one). You should never have a problem with it.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's the one I used

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=601


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 15, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> Here's the one I used
> 
> http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=601


Good unity. Wise choice.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's one of my videos of the unit working that I uploaded to YouTube. This is from when I was smoking a meatloaf.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 18, 2017)

And here's a video of the first trial run nothing cooking. The video makes it look like the controllor temps are flashing actuality they are not doing that.


----------

